# Taco shells: Soft, Fried Crisp, or Store Bought?



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 11, 2012)

Which do you prefer and if you make your own how do you make them?


Soft shells: Steamed, heated over a direct flame, or what?
Fried crisp: What oil do you use and what is your method?
Store bought: What brand and do you heat them?
And let's not forget to express preferences, corn, flour or what?

Please comment on anything else bearing on the tortillas you serve tacos in, and how you prepare them.


I have mixed opinions. I like soft shells because I think they're healthier not being coated with oil. I prefer flour tortillas for soft tacos. I heat them one at a time over an open gas burner flame, using tongs to flip it a few times until there's some browned spots. Corn can be used too but flour tortillas are more flexible when fresh while corn tortillas tend to split when you bend them.

I like fried shells because they taste so good! I usually prefer corn tortillas when I fry them. I heat about a 1/2 or 3/4 inch of oil in a skillet. This is a three step process. I place a tortilla in the oil and push it down with my tongs until it's completely submerged and then let it fry until it's just barely losing its flexibility. Then I pick up one edge and lift it out of the oil until a bit more than half is out of the oil, and continue cooking. When the submerged part is starting to crisp I reverse the place I'm holding the tortilla and continue cooking the opposite end. Important: I leave a spot in the middle that isn't cooked yet! When the second end is cooked I pick up the tortilla with both ends held together and put the bottom uncooked part in the oil and finish cooking, so that the shell has the classic "U" shape. I place the completed shells in a warm oven, on a cookie sheet with paper towels to absorb excess oil.

I usually use Canola oil although I'd probably use anything else I had on hand. I usually stock only Olive, Canola and Peanut oil. I think it would be great to cook taco shells in lard!!! 

Sometimes I cook the shell part way (until it's just beginning to stiffen) and then add the meat and return to frying the stuffed taco. Use minimum depth oil if you try this. They are somewhat greasy even after draining but they are so good!!! When using this method I usually use corn tortillas but sometimes flour tortillas are amazing! They get a delicate crispy texture rather than the chewy texture you get from corn tortillas.

I never use store bought shells. I imagine it would be a good idea to warm them in the oven if you use them.


I've made my own corn tortillas a few times, with varying results. Sometimes they came out great, sometimes didn't keep together very well. I used masa harina, lard and IIRC some water. It's been a long time since I've made home made tortillas.


----------



## Hammster (Feb 11, 2012)

Generally store bought. Always soft. Hard, store bought - blech.
Preferences -
Tacos - corn
Burritos - flour


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 11, 2012)

> Generally store bought. Always soft. Hard, store bought - blech.



Just to clarify, by "store bought" I was referring to prepared hard or crispy shells purchased in packages in the store, already formed into taco shells and ready to use.

I presume most people will buy fresh tortillas at the market for making tacos, and then heat them in some way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2012)

We have a local place that makes corn tortillas and taco shells on site and will sell them by the dozen, they also do flour tortillas.  So I buy them pre-made because I can't make them better.  Time saver for me and I don't have to do the frying in my non-ventilated apartment.  I buy regular corn tortillas for enchiladas, tostada shells, taco shells and flour tortillas for soft shells and burritos...if I call early enough (6am) they will make taco salad bowls out of flour or corn tortillas for me. They will also fry up fresh tortilla chips anytime of the day.


----------



## Hammster (Feb 11, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Just to clarify, by "store bought" I was referring to prepared hard or crispy shells purchased in packages in the store, already formed into taco shells and ready to use.
> 
> I presume most people will buy fresh tortillas at the market for making tacos, and then heat them in some way.


 
Grocery stores in San Diego always have soft corn tortillas so I don't even look at the hard ones. We just don't care for those cardboardy hard shells available at the grocery store.
Flour tortillas get toasted directly on the grate over the gas flame.
Corn tortillas get microwaved, usually wrapped in moist paper (or cloth) towels. Unless I'm making enchiladas then the corn tortillas get dipped in the warm enchilada sauce before filling and rolling.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow PF, I'm amazed that you have so many Latino options in a place (MT)   where I would presume would have none of these options. If I could buy   freshly fried taco shells maybe I would totally reconsider using   pre-made. The freshly made taco salad bowls and fresh tortilla chips   sound delicious too! Maybe I should look around more. If you can find   that stuff in MT then it would be astounding if I couldn't find them in   my part of Los Angeles.

We have plenty of Latinos here. That's probably why I cook so much   Mexican food. It's impossible to grow up in L.A. without learning to   enjoy Mexican cuisine, or at least unlikely.



Hammster said:


> Unless I'm making enchiladas then the corn  tortillas get dipped in the warm enchilada sauce before filling and  rolling.


 
 I'm curious if you've cooked your enchiladas "Mexican style"? You dip them in enchilada sauce and then fry them. Then fill with stuffing, cover with sauce and bake. It's very messy but very good. Too messy for me  to do that very often.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2012)

You just have to make friends with the folks who own the restaurants.


----------



## GLC (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes. Corn for tacos. I prefer soft, briefly frying corn tortillas of the coarser variety to soften them. (If you're worried about fat, shouldn't be eating Tex-Mex anyway.) Soft tacos are not nearly the exercise in trying to keep the fillings under control as crisp. Store bought crisp shells are an abomination. For those who like crisp shells, at least buy a good corn tortilla and fry it yourself. (Lay the tortilla in a shallow layer of hot oil. As it starts to stiffen, lift on half to form the fold and roll the shell back over to do the other side.)

If I am making tortillas, I want a not very fine masa, if I have any choice. Strictly masa and water, pressed, unless you are practiced in the Mexican mama hand jive method of patting them out. Cooked on a seasoned steel or cast iron griddle of comal without oil or fat. 

I know you see lard and shortening regularly listed and used, but when you see an old time Mexican girl making tortillas, you'll see them working limed corn (hominy) wet on the metate, scraping up a ball of properly ground dough from the low end of the metate, hand forming the tortilla and putting it directly on the comal. It's a rare and special thing to get a chance to eat tortillas that were made from corn processed at home, worked to masa on a metate, and cooked on an iron plate over a wood fire. It's on my list before I die to start with dried field corn and do all the steps to a traditional tortilla. But a real metate is dang expensive. 

Now freshly made fried chips are infinitely better than commercial chips, although a few commercial makers do a good job. But what's a "good" commercial chip can be argued according to tastes. I think that the thinnest of thin chips serves the purpose best. 

The tortilla was the measure of the old rural Mexican hospitality, no matter how poor. The saying was that, if there's tortillas enough for one, there's enough for two. And if there's enough for two, there's enough for three.


----------



## Claire (Feb 11, 2012)

All of the above!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 11, 2012)

I may have misremembered the lard in my homemade tortillas. It's been years since I've made them. Maybe the lard was for my homemade tamales. Those are good too, and I'm sure you use lard. I still think it's a great idea to fry taco shells in lard and I hope to try it some day. I bet they'll be great!

I think I erred in my OP regarding the depth of oil. Probably more like 1/4". Maybe less if you are cooking them already stuffed. Am I the only one who has done that?

I'm not worried about fat. I'm near the middle of the recommended BMI. I just don't like food when it gets too greasy. Well except for greasy but good tacos, and greasy but good hamburgers. You understand love/hate, right?


----------



## Hammster (Feb 11, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> We have plenty of Latinos here. That's probably why I cook so much Mexican food. It's impossible to grow up in L.A. without learning to enjoy Mexican cuisine, or at least unlikely.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious if you've cooked your enchiladas "Mexican style"? You dip them in enchilada sauce and then fry them. Then fill with stuffing, cover with sauce and bake. It's very messy but very good. Too messy for me to do that very often.


 
We also grew up in LA area. Norwalk, to be exact. 
I have dipped and then fried them, and it's way messy. In trying to cut down on fats so I don't fry them after dipping any more.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 11, 2012)

Way messy!  I'd do it except for the mess.

I'm trying to cut down on worrying about fats, unless they appear on the kitchen wall!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 12, 2012)

Soft, corn or wheat, heated in the oven.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 12, 2012)

Both flour tortilla and crispy taco shells.  Flour for wraps and burritos, shells for tacos.


----------



## MrsLMB (Feb 12, 2012)

Both corn and flour here.  DH likes the corn best and I love the flour.

Soften the corn in just a touch of canola oil .. drain the fill like a burrito.

The flour tortilla is done a bit different.  Spread raw ground beef on the tortilla like you would peanut butter .. spread to the edges.  Lay it in a pan of hot canola oil folding it in half.  Cook until crispy on one side, turn and crisp on the other side.  Place on paper towel lined plate and let it drain.  The meat is completely cooked, the tortilla is crispy, filled with your favorite toppings it is very yummy!


----------



## Claire (Feb 12, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Wow PF, I'm amazed that you have so many Latino options in a place (MT)   where I would presume would have none of these options.



You'd be amazed, Greg, at places that have Latino populations enough to support _real_ Mexican restaurants and Latino markets.  I live in a town of about 3000 in the mostly rural farmlands of the Midwest.  It is, though, a tourist town with a sizable Hispanic population to support the restaurant industry.  So, to support them we have an ESL program, and many of the larger businesses sponsor basic Spanish classes for their employees.  We have a Latino market where you can get all things Mexican and a lot of other Central/South American products.  The local Catholic churches get in a Spanish-speaking priest monthly for masses & confessions.  The Asian market in Dubuque (about a half-hour away) has, along with Chinese, Japanese, Indian, Vietnamese, Thai, Indian, etc, foods; a Mexican department.  

In many rural farm towns across the country you'll find pockets of immigrants where you'd (or at least I'd) least suspect it.  It wasn't like this when I was young (because of my dad's, then my, then my husband's work I've cris-crossed this country by car more times than I can count), when you were lucky to find anything edible in small rural towns at all, much less the rich variety of ethnic enclaves you can find now.  In Garden City, KS we found great Vietnamese food/markets.  In Waycross, GA some of the best Mexican food ever.  Be it the restaurant industry, farming, or in the case of Garden City, the beef industry, or churches that sponsor groups of immigrants, you'd be surprised.  I was.


----------



## GLC (Feb 12, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I may have misremembered the lard in my homemade tortillas. It's been years since I've made them. Maybe the lard was for my homemade tamales. Those are good too, and I'm sure you use lard. I still think it's a great idea to fry taco shells in lard and I hope to try it some day. I bet they'll be great!



No, you probably remember right. It's very, very common to see it in recipes. In fact, you see fat in nearly all of them posted on the Internet. But it's just not necessary and, at least around here, not done by those who make them as they learned from their grandmothers and beyond. Like a lot of traditional flat breads, they happened because they suited conditions and needs. Life in rural northern Mexico (and Texas for that matter) was always very basic. Corn was available, cheap, and reasonably useful as a staple alone, IF you treated it with lime. You could keep or carry a quantity of meal or flour, and presumably water was at hand, or you wouldn't be worrying about food. A fire and a flat rock or a piece of sheet iron sufficed for a comal. Fat was a less practical thing to keep or carry in a very hot climate for people who had little opportunity for much meat. (Although Texians of the mid-1800's largely lived on corn - as pretty wretched corn "bread" - and salt pork, much to the dismay of Frederick Law Olmsted who boarded nights with them on his 1855 trip across Texas and didn't get anything else to eat until he got to Austin.) 



> I think I erred in my OP regarding the depth of oil. Probably more like 1/4". Maybe less if you are cooking them already stuffed. Am I the only one who has done that?



That's more a flauta, a filed, rolled, and fried corn tortilla, or a chimichanga, fillings wrapped in a flour tortilla and deep fried. Neither is very old or a traditional food of the people. Old rural Mexican kitchens weren't often equipped or provisioned for true deep frying. 

I found a video of the real deal. She's in a restaurante, but in a home, someone would be making tortillas for the family for the whole day, and it would be her job every day of her life. No doubt, if I made a few dozen every day, I'd get that hand technique down.

Real hand made tortilla (Mexican Food) - YouTube


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 12, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> he flour tortilla is done a bit different.  Spread  raw ground beef on the tortilla like you would peanut butter .. spread  to the edges.  Lay it in a pan of hot canola oil folding it in half.   Cook until crispy on one side, turn and crisp on the other side.  Place  on paper towel lined plate and let it drain.  The meat is completely  cooked, the tortilla is crispy, filled with your favorite toppings it is  very yummy!



That's interesting! I never thought of cooking the filling at the same time.



GLC said:


> A fire and a flat rock or a piece of sheet iron sufficed for a comal.



I've seen tortillas made over a "stove" made from a 55 gallon drum, south of Tijuana on the way to Rosarito Beach. Cut off one end, cut holes in the side to feed coals, place it over the coals and start a fire, cook on what used to be the bottom of the drum.



GLC said:


> That's more a flauta, a filed, rolled, and fried corn tortilla, or a chimichanga, fillings wrapped in a flour tortilla and deep fried. Neither is very old or a traditional food of the people. Old rural Mexican kitchens weren't often equipped or provisioned for true deep frying.



My version could have been a flauta if I had rolled it it up. But it was just taco shaped with the meat thrown in at the bottom of the "U".


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 12, 2012)

Claire said:


> You'd be amazed, Greg, at places that have Latino populations enough to support _real_ Mexican restaurants and Latino markets.  I live in a town of about 3000 in the mostly rural farmlands of the Midwest.  It is, though, a tourist town with a sizable Hispanic population to support the restaurant industry.  So, to support them we have an ESL program, and many of the larger businesses sponsor basic Spanish classes for their employees.  We have a Latino market where you can get all things Mexican and a lot of other Central/South American products.  The local Catholic churches get in a Spanish-speaking priest monthly for masses & confessions.  The Asian market in Dubuque (about a half-hour away) has, along with Chinese, Japanese, Indian, Vietnamese, Thai, Indian, etc, foods; a Mexican department.
> 
> In many rural farm towns across the country you'll find pockets of immigrants where you'd (or at least I'd) least suspect it.  It wasn't like this when I was young (because of my dad's, then my, then my husband's work I've cris-crossed this country by car more times than I can count), when you were lucky to find anything edible in small rural towns at all, much less the rich variety of ethnic enclaves you can find now.  In Garden City, KS we found great Vietnamese food/markets.  In Waycross, GA some of the best Mexican food ever.  Be it the restaurant industry, farming, or in the case of Garden City, the beef industry, or churches that sponsor groups of immigrants, you'd be surprised.  I was.



My Campfire group in grade school (Laramie, WY) was created by combining the students from a public school on the East side of town and a school on the west side.  Half of our members were Mexican, their families worked on the railroad.  We had a fantastic mingling of cultures.  They were able to learn better English and attend events that their families could not afford and we were able to eat the most fantastic food. (we also learned Mexican)  Their mothers would happily teach us how to cook anything.  My SIL is Mexican and I learned from her, too.

Here in Missoula we have Hmong immigrants, Italian Immigrants, Mexican immigrants, Russian immigrants and at work we have immigrants from the Philippines.  I know how to say Good Morning and Merry Christmas in many languages and I have a huge International variety of friends and neighbors. Big cities are NOT the only places to encounter other cultures.  Even out here in the sticks we have the Internet and good food...along with Dueling Banjos.

Also of note...I spent several years as a dependent traveling with the Air Force...Dad was stationed in Okinawa and Korea.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 12, 2012)

Always Corn....heated on an oiled griddle ~~ Better yet.. thrown on bed of hot coals and flipped a time or two.....


----------



## roadfix (Feb 12, 2012)

Store bought soft tortillas.  I will heat them on cast iron or over diffused flames.
I will also use store bought tostadas when having ceviche, for instance.

A friend brought over a dozen (on sale) hard shelled tacos from Taco Bell yesterday and I had 7 of them.  I never buy or cook hard shelled tacos for myself but these were good.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 12, 2012)

flour tortillas for burritos, quesadillas and fajitas.   

I usually stop at a local tortilleria and get fresh corn tortillas.  You can watch them make them.  

I like soft shelled rolled tacos.  I just heat them dry in a pan until they are fully pliable.  Fill, roll, eat.   If I accidentally cook them too long, well then it's tostadas.  I also prefer corn tortillas for enchiladas.   And they are good hot with just butter on them.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 12, 2012)

When I visited Copala Mexico on a tour, we had lunch at this little place and they served a taco that seemed like a corn tortilla that had been filled then folded and fried on each side.  It was delicious!


----------



## Hammster (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh, I forgot, we have also been enjoying the combo corn and wheat tortillas lately. Have found them at Von's (Safeway) and Trader Joe's.


----------



## Caslon (Feb 12, 2012)

I use store bought cardboard shells for tacos al gringo. I haven't taken the time to slow cook a roast for good taco meat yet, but I'd fry up fresh tortillas in oil to make the shells if I were to.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the comment Hamm. I'm curious what the combo corn/wheat is like and I'll try to remember to buy and try some.

Another interesting--and different--tortilla I've tried is yellow corn tortillas from Mission (brand). They are distinctly different from ordinary corn tortillas and I'm not sure why, except the obvious that they are made from a different type of corn. The manufacturer claims they are made " Thinner for superior frying results. Lighter weight. Use for tostadas, flautas, salad bowls and tortilla chips." Well I won't dispute that, since I've used them to for taquitos. They were good!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 12, 2012)

Caslon said:


> I use store bought cardboard shells for tacos al gringo...



That's what we do. Maybe there is better, but these taste good to us.

I only want wheat tortillas if they are whole wheat  

Montreal has lots of great food, but for some reason, when it comes to Mexican, not so much. There used to be a great, authentic Mexican place on Crescent Street, but it isn't there any more.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 13, 2012)

soft corn tortillas, heated in hot oil just till they puff , then over and out. i buy extra thin ones. forget the brand. right now, dieting, i heated in micro. think i will try with just a spot of oil. i didn't really enjoy the texture in the micro ones.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 13, 2012)

I was reading Mission's website regarding their yellow corn tortillas which they claim are thinner than most tortillas.

The tortillas also puff when heating over an open gas burner, a sure sign they are done or almost done.

Although I haven't tried this, I think you might have some success heating tortillas in a microwave if you wrap them in a slightly moist towel and place them in a microwave container with a loose fitting top. I believe this would be the equivalent of steaming tortillas, which is a common way of heating them.


----------



## GLC (Feb 13, 2012)

Mission tortillas are thin, as are those of pretty much all credible makers of authentic corn tortillas. Thinness was always the mark of accomplishment for a traditional home makers. 

Now, chips are another matter. There's a place for both almost paper thin light chips and more substantial corn chips. I much prefer the thinnest for dipping salsas and picos without getting filled up. (Soooo much better than those horrid bread sticks or mediocre little loaves.) In the most reliable restaurants, they're always thin. (And always plentiful and free.) But the heavier chips are better for nachos, if you want to eat them by hand. And better for some thicker quesos, especially my favorite combination of cheese, chopper peppers, and chorizo. That needs a tougher chip. 

And a heavy tortilla is the death of an otherwise good flauta. The frying toughens it up and makes it hard to cut or eat. A lighter tortilla lets the flauta deliver the filling, rather than the filling being lost inside a difficult wrapper. I have always found flautas one of the trickier dishes to get right. So simple, but so easy to mess up. (But chili relleno is the sound barrier. I know of no really good Tex-Mex place without a good relleno.) But you can tell if you're in a good place as soon as you sit down, because the chips will be right, and the salsas will be local or in-house.

Tomorrow, I'm taking off for Valentines, and we're going to our favorite little Tex-Mex dump where they'll make my enchilladas the way I want them, covered in chili and deiced onions, with a lot of fresh sliced jalapenos on the side.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 13, 2012)

GLC that's a good point regarding thinness and flautas, and I agree. I think that applies to taquitos too. I've just recently posted a taquitos recipe in DC's ethnic food section, and when I cook that I like to use two partially overlapping them to get increased length. (Actually I'm not sure what the technical difference is between flautas and taquitos.) Anyway I used Mission yellow corn tortillas which the manufacturer claims are thinner than usual commercial tortillas. I may be putting too much into it but I've assumed their yellow corn tortillas are thinner than their ordinary corn tortillas. Anyway the Mission yellows worked well even when overlapping.

I'm a real chiles rellenos lover too! I like to make my own and I'm really pleased with how they come out, although they are often pretty messy in my kitchen. Maybe I'm skillful or maybe I'm lucky, or maybe chiles rellenos are just good when cooked at home from basic ingredients. I vary my recipe a lot which prevents me from posting my version(s).

ETA: Was just musing... Q: What do you call just one chili relleno? (A: Not enough!!!)


----------



## Caslon (Feb 13, 2012)

As a connoisseur of cardboard taco shells, let me just say to avoid Ortega brand taco shells.   Mission or Old El Paso or Taco Bell brands are ok.

I gotta learn how to slow cook a roast for proper tacos. Then fry up some fresh taco shells in oil.

I've been on a job where the housemaid would have the authentic taco meat already cooked, then fry the taco shells up at lunchtime for them. It looked and smelled sooooo good.


----------



## jharris (Aug 22, 2012)

I use a gas grill to prepare the meat for my Baja style tacos (beef, chicken or fish). Never, ever ground beef!

After grilling the meat I wrap it loosely in foil and place it on the warning rack of the grill.

I then lightly spray my white corn tortillas (choose the ones that are most pliable) on both sides with olive oil.

Next I cover the entire surface of the grill with foil and grill the tortillas until lightly browned being careful to keep them soft enough to wrap.

In bad weather I broil the meat in the oven and heat the tortillas on a griddle on the stove.

Edit:

Blue corn tortillas are my favorite in the enchiladas I enjoy at my fave Mex restaurant but I haven't seen them at the store.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...subts=1345663777041&q=blue+corn+tortillas+buy


----------



## no mayonnaise (Aug 22, 2012)

You've opened up a can of worms.  I live in south TX, so Mexican/Tex-Mex food is plentiful to say the least.  You cannot just order a taco anywhere without hearing "What kind?"  I have some very strict ideas about what constitutes what kind of taco:

Average tacos:  Your basic beef, lettuce, tomato, cheese taco.  IMO, they go in a hard taco shell only.  However, IMO, they are boring and the antithesis of Mexican food.  I just simply avoid them as much as I can.  This is what most people envision as a "taco."

Breakfast tacos:  Something you don't find much outside of south TX, but they generally include an egg (or two) scrambled with your choice of stuff.  My favorite are fried potatoes and cheese (I've posted a recipe on here, it's basic).  Bacon, refried beans, chorizo, barbacoa, chilaquiles, country sausage, and machacado are all HUGELY popular around here.  You can also find non-egg breakfast tacos like bean and bacon.  These require tortillas, most commonly flour but I prefer corn because it doesn't contain lard.  These are by far my favorite types of tacos.

Puffy tacos:  Tacos with a shell that's deep-fried on the spot and forms a puffy shape, as the name implies.  Though also fried, they don't even slightly resemble your average taco shell.  These come with a large variety of fillings, but I generally avoid them because they're invariably greasy.  They're hugely popular here, though.

Other tacos:  These include guacamole/avocado tacos, as well as street tacos like carnitas, lengua, carne guisada, tripas, etc.  Almost always served in a corn tortilla, though you can request flour.

I excluded gorditas here, but they could be considered a taco as well.

Best way to prepare them?  For tortillas, some people put them straight on the gas range, but I prefer a cast iron skillet over medium-high heat; just enough to puff the tortillas without burning them instantly.  The tortillas should bubble up and brown unevenly, but never become crispy.  Homemade corn tortillas usually only require one tortilla per taco, but store-bought corn are invariably served on double-stacked tortillas at restaurants/roach coaches
For crispy taco shells, a hot even works fine.  I usually just hang them from the grates on the oven racks.  However, like I said, I rarely use them since I don't like the "average tacos."

YMMV.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 22, 2012)

I had the best tacos at al little Mexican store the other day. Dad and daughter? Not a restaurant, though they did have 2 tables. I sat at one while they made 'em. The young woman cooked the soft corn shells to order, double Thin corn tortillas. The cook,older guy, chopped up some brisket/roast beef also to order with a cleaver. Very lean beef. Not much seasoning. Topped with onions and cheese and a little cilantro. That was all. On the side, radish slices (lots) and a whole lime sliced up. I had three to go. Lots of meat filling. A buck 25 each. The order came with  the thinnest and tastiest smooth red chile sauce too. I want that sauce recipe !! Altogether They were really good !!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Aug 22, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> The order came with  the thinnest and tastiest smooth red chile sauce too. I want that sauce recipe !! Altogether They were really good !!



When it's thin and smooth, it's usually reconstituted dried chiles, onions, spices, etc. that get cooked in water, then blended into a puree.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2012)

Chi Chi's Mexican restaurant markets a corn and flour combo tortilla I like.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 24, 2012)

For me, for ease, store bought harder variety


----------



## Alix (Aug 24, 2012)

I usually make my own soft taco shells. I use a basic tortilla recipe and add some extra milk and egg and cornmeal. They are lovely.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 24, 2012)

That is great that you make your own Alix, they sound nice


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2012)

Alix said:


> I usually make my own soft taco shells. I use a basic tortilla recipe and add some extra milk and egg and cornmeal. They are lovely.


 Can you provide a recipe Alix. I'd love to give them a try.
kades


----------



## taxlady (Aug 24, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Can you provide a recipe Alix. I'd love to give them a try.
> kades


+1


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 25, 2012)

Alix said:


> I usually make my own soft taco shells. I use a basic tortilla recipe and add some extra milk and egg and cornmeal. They are lovely. n


They are so easy-peasy to make. I've been making flour ones for 30 years (ugh) and corn ones for about 10 years. If you can roll lefse or a pie crust, you can make flour tortillas.

FLOUR TORTILLAS (Step-by-step recipe) - YouTube


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the video CWS


----------



## taxlady (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks CWS. I'll give that a try. Now, does anyone have a recipe for the hard corn tortillas?


----------



## jharris (Aug 28, 2012)

jharris said:
			
		

> I use a gas grill to prepare the meat for my Baja style tacos (beef, chicken or fish). Never, ever ground beef!
> 
> After grilling the meat I wrap it loosely in foil and place it on the warning rack of the grill.
> 
> ...



Made them tonight. Went to two stores looking for mangos or mango salsa with no luck.

Found "Mango Salsa" at Sunflower Market here in Albuquerque but the mango was # 5 on the list of ingredients. Tomato was #1. No thanks!

Looking at my presentation I see it needs work but they were tasty.


----------



## jharris (Aug 28, 2012)

Oops


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 28, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Thanks CWS. I'll give that a try. Now, does anyone have a recipe for the hard corn tortillas?



I have tried to make corn tortillas without a taco press...it was a pain. I used my krumkake iron for years as a taco press. I also learned that without Masa harina, they were almost impossible to make (fell apart, crumbled, etc). I use the recipe on the bag. I cut a ziplock bag to fit both sides of my press--I found that worked better than waxed paper or plastic wrap.


First, you have to start with soft corn tortillas:

Homemade Corn Tortillas | Health Foodie

homemade corn tortillas - In Jennie's Kitchen

(I cook them on my lefse griddle which is not oiled--the only things I cook on it are lefse or tortillas Making lefse is easy using the special non-stick lefse grill. Heritage-quality lefse griddle).

Then you have to fry them. If you don't have one of the u-shaped tortilla frying baskets or the multiple baskets for deep-frying (Amazon.com: NEW, 8-Mold, Taco Shell Fry Basket, Tostada Shell Fr Basket, Deep-Fryer Basket: Kitchen & Dining) or taco frying tongs (Chrome Taco Shell Fryer | Kitchen Tools & Gadgets| Kitchen Supplies - Kitchenworks Inc), you can use tongs, a wooden spoon, or a couple of forks. 

How To Fry A Taco Shell - YouTube


Or, you can stuff them and then fry them:

Pati's Mexican Table: Potato, Scallion & Chorizo Crispy Tacos

(I like this show when I can catch it on CreateTV).


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks CWS. Looks like a fair bit of phutzing about. I might take a mood and decide to give it a try.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, since you make them one at a time...if one has the "taco form," you can bake them. I'll have a look next time I got to Target to see if I can find this form.

Chicago Metallic Gourmetware Baked Taco Rack Product Reviews and Price Comparison - Epinions.com

They freeze really well (before frying). I put waxed paper between each and freeze. This way, I can take 3-4 out at a time. It doesn't take that long to make a batch of soft ones.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 28, 2012)

jharris said:


> Made them tonight. Went to two stores looking for mangos or mango salsa with no luck.
> 
> Found "Mango Salsa" at Sunflower Market here in Albuquerque but the mango was # 5 on the list of ingredients. Tomato was #1. No thanks!
> 
> Looking at my presentation I see it needs work but they were tasty.


Ah, I wish I had read your post before going shopping this afternoon. I saw your pic including the limes, and limes are really good on tacos. In fact I use lime juice (and sometimes zest) in a lot of my recipes as a "secret ingredient." (One that might not occur to a lot of people in some dishes.)

I remember Sunflower Market from Santa Fe. I sure wish we had these in California.

Check out Trader Joe's for mango salsa. I'm not sure but I think I remember buying it there.

And I agree about no ground meat in tacos. I quit doing that a few years ago and never looked back. I'm shortcutting tonight, using Trader Joe's chicken heat & serve asada with poblanos, red peppers and onions.

Breaded and fried fish pieces are good in tacos too!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 28, 2012)

Shrimp also work well in tacos (I prefer corn tacos when I use shrimp as the filling)--I usually steam shrimp with a crab seasoning mix, top with salsa fresca, avocado, black olives, some shredded Monterey Jack, sour cream, chopped jalapenos on top of the sour cream.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh yeah! Shrimp too. I really like seafood tacos. It's funny, I usually prefer flour tortillas (like I'm having tonight) but with seafood tacos (or egg & chorizo tacos) I too prefer corn tortillas .

When I use shrimp I saute them.

I too like to add avocado (diced) to tacos. And cilantro. I'm trying cilantro sprouts (from WFM) tonight.

I could enjoy some jalapenos or seranos or even Thai chilis but all I have tonight is canned Hatch chilis (good, but not very spicy).

Tacos are Latino hamburgers. There is an endless list of options and add-ins. All you need is a bun (for hamburgers) or a tortilla (for tacos). (I do not subscribe to the lettuce wrap hamburger or lettuce wrap taco theories.)

I think lettuce, onion and tomatoes are required for both.

I sometimes make a different sauce (particularly for fish/seafood tacos). I mix mayonnaise and some kind of hot sauce (perhaps Cholula or Sriracha sauce) and in fact I think I'll try that tonight.

Salsa anything is good. I wish I had some sour cream tonight but I don't use enough to justify purchase. (I'm single. Sour cream usually spoils out before I can use it all. Regular cream too.)


----------



## Addie (Aug 28, 2012)

We have a place in Jamaica Plain that employs Mexican girls that make them by hand every day. A lot of our local Mom and Pop stores carry them. I get the real fresh corn ones and just heat them in butter and eat them plain. I am not a fan of the flour ones.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 29, 2012)

For me, if it isn't made with a corn tortilla, it's not a taco.  I lived in San Diego for ten years, starting in 1976, when the corner taco shops were all run by Hispanic families, and their food was authentic Mexican.  The tacos were always made with fresh corn tortillas, softened in a little hot oil, and filled with shredded beef, or carne asada.  I never at a hard-shelled, corn tortilla taco until I ate at a taco bell.  

If it's made with a flour tortilla, it's going to be a burrito, or tostada, or enchilada, or something like that.  That's just the way I see it.  Doesn't make it right or wrong.


That said, puffy tacos taste great, as do our ground beef, Velveeta cheese, and ketchup tacos.  Of course I also make shredded beef, and carne asada as well.

The great thing about food is that you can make your tacos out of anything you want.  You can use flour tortillas, crisp or soft corn tortillas, and fill them with whatever you like to fill them with.  And they're all great.  But for me, tacos are made with fresh corn tortillas.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 29, 2012)

Another way I like to make tacos is to cook the meat then place a serving amount in a flour tortilla and fry that in about 1/2 inch of oil until the tortilla crisps up. They're a bit greasy but the semi-crisp flour shell is really good!

I usually just heat my flour tortillas on an open gas burner, flipping it a few times until it's lightly browned. They can't get any healthier than that because there's no oil. (I guess you can steam them too but I like the flavor the browning gives them


----------



## Cerise (Aug 29, 2012)

This would have made a good Poll topic, with Other.

I am partial to flour tortillas, but it dpends what the dish is, i.e.

I like flour for wraps, tacos & Moo Shoo.

Corn is good for a crumbled up Mexican-style salad.  

I have yet to try the stand-up corn tortillas/taco shells, but think they would make for a  great ice cream taco - dipped in chocloate.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 29, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Another way I like to make tacos is to cook the meat then place a serving amount in a flour tortilla and fry that in about 1/2 inch of oil until the tortilla crisps up. They're a bit greasy but the semi-crisp flour shell is really good!
> 
> I usually just heat my flour tortillas on an open gas burner, flipping it a few times until it's lightly browned. They can't get any healthier than that because there's no oil. (I guess you can steam them too but I like the flavor the browning gives them


I generally roll out all the flour tortillas (mine are usually 8 inches--I have a stainless steel stock pot lid that makes a great tortilla cutter if I want them perfectly round, and thanks to having made flatbread with my grandma, I can roll them to the perfect thinness--when I can read the writing and markings on my Bethany pastry board Amazon.com: Bethany Housewares 500 Pastry Board and Cloth Set: Home & Kitchen), layer them between waxed paper, and cook individually so they come off the griddle (no oil, fat) hot. And, I flip them using my lefse stick. I've actually set up everything on the table, including the griddle, so everyone can cook their own and fill it hot off the griddle. It takes about 30-45 sec per side. Sort of like a fondue party.

I make flour tortillas using whole wheat flour, a blend of whole wheat and masa, whole wheat flour and a slurry of kale/Swiss chard, have made them with tomato powder and pesto; chilpolte chili. Ironically, I would never "divert" from potato lefse and add other ingredients, but have no problem mixing up the basic tortilla recipe.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 29, 2012)

Please let me know if you ever develop asparagus flour tortillas.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 29, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Please let me know if you ever develop asparagus flour tortillas.


If I can get enough asparagus to grow--or be in MN during wild asparagus season. But now you've given me another idea....and I'd like to make some with chickpea flour...and wild rice flour....hmmm...wasn't thinking of making tortillas this weekend, just salsa, but maybe I need to add tortillas to my list of things to do this weekend...


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 29, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Oh yeah! Shrimp too. I really like seafood tacos. It's funny, I usually prefer flour tortillas (like I'm having tonight) but with seafood tacos (or egg & chorizo tacos) I too prefer corn tortillas .
> 
> When I use shrimp I saute them.
> 
> ...


 
This could have been written by me.     Sometimes I feel out of the loop, because as much as I love cheese, I prefer a cheeseless taco, and more of the lettuce, tomato, onion, and usually even more salsa.  Shredded meat is also a must for my tastes, unless it's a fish taco.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 29, 2012)

CWS, you're very innovative with your tortillas!  Would love to hear how they turn out, if you try making them this weekend!  

By the way, thanks for the video.  That's exactly how I "soft" fry my corn tortillas!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 30, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> This could have been written by me.     Sometimes I feel out of the loop, because as much as I love cheese, I prefer a cheeseless taco, and more of the lettuce, tomato, onion, and usually even more salsa.  Shredded meat is also a must for my tastes, unless it's a fish taco.


One reason I often skip the cheese on my tacos is because I'm a real cheese lover and I often snack on cheese before dinner (with a glass of wine) so by dinner time I've already had enough cheese.

I think most of us agree that all the meat (shredded or chunk) alternatives are better than ground meat.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 31, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> One reason I often skip the cheese on my tacos is because I'm a real cheese lover and I often snack on cheese before dinner (with a glass of wine) so by dinner time I've already had enough cheese.
> 
> I think most of us agree that all the meat (shredded or chunk) alternatives are better than ground meat.



For an authentic taco, you are absolutely correct.  However, my MIL made this strange taco for her family, that I was introduced to when I married my DW.  Before you turn up your nose at it, as it is severly americanized, Play the flavors around in your head.  You might even give it a try.  IMHO, they are delicious.  Here's how you make them.

Ingredients:
Fresh corn tortillas
1 lb. ground beef, browned and seasoned (we simply salt ours)
2 fresh tomatoes, diced
1 onion, diced
2 cups shredded iceberg lettuce
Velveeta Cheese product
2 fresh avocados
1 tsp. minced cilantro
1 tsp. lime juice
Your favorite hot sauce
1 bottle ketchup
1/4 cup cooking oil

Set up your taco station by placing the tomatoes, onion, lettuce, and ground beef into separate bowls and placing on the table
Cut a 1/4 inch of Velveeta cheese, and then cut the slice into 4 equal strips.  Remove the avocado flesh into a bowl and mash with 1 tbs diced onion, 1 tbs. dice tomato, a splash of hot sauce, the cilantro, and lime juice, to make guacamole.

Heat the oil in a ten inch pan over medium heat until fragrant.  Place a tbs. or so of the ground beef onto the middle of a tortilla, along with a strip of cheese.  Place in the hot oil for about five seconds, and then fold in half with tongs or a spatula.  Fry for another five seconds, and turn to the other side just long enough to slide your spatula underneath.  Remove from hot oil and place on paper towels to drain.  Place the tacos into a large pan, vertically, until you have enough tacos made for everyone.  Let everyone add the other ingredients as they choose.

I use Sriracha and Tabasco sauce on my tacos, when I make them this way, along with ketchup.  I know that these are not normal tacos, but again, I have to say, they are sure tasty.

Oh, and my DW likes sour cream on hers as well.  Just ask Sprout, and P.A.G. how they taste.  They'll agree with my assessment.  I still love my carne asada tacos, but these will do when I get the craving.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 31, 2012)

- 	Well Longwind, I'm not going to debate you because  there's just no correct answer for "what is tacos?" There might even be  more recipes than the number of people who cook tacos. I make them  dozens of different ways and I usually improvise. In fact I think if  I've ever made the exact same way it must have been an accident! 

I've recently varied my hot sauce ingredient. It is Sriracha sauce mixed  with mayonnaise. Originally it was part of a fish taco recipe from a  friend. Later I encountered the same combination when making spicy tuna  rolls. (You chop up your tuna and mix the Sriracha/mayonnaise, then mix  the sauce into the chopped tuna until it's right.) My favorite store  sauces are La Victoria red taco sauce (medium) and Tapatio sauce. But  it's fun to experiment with different hot sauces, and you can even serve  several and let guests choose.

My mother had her own taco recipe. I don't know where it came from but  it was good. Saute some onions then mix in hamburger and brown it, then  mix in Xlnt brand chili con carne (available only in California and a  few adjacent areas). Then she put a serving size of meat in a corn  tortilla and fried it in about 1/2 inch of oil. They were greasy but  good! This is one of my favorite greasy taco recipes, but I usually opt  for my burner heated flour tortilla to make a more healthful taco.

Another good taco idea: make your favorite chili recipe, then use that  for the taco meat, perhaps the next day after the original chili dinner.  On the other hand when I make chili I usually serve it with tortillas  (and guacamole), and in the end your stomach won't know if you ate the  mixture in a taco or separately as chili and tortillas. 

So to sum it all up there's a zillion taco recipes and any one you like is a good one!
To me a taco is a form of sandwich. Can somebody give me the recipe for  an American style sandwich? Obviously a rhetorical question, there is no  single recipe, and the same for tacos. In the end if you like them then  you made the right recipe!

I totally agree that guacamole is a good condiment for tacos, and lots  of other Mexican dishes including enchiladas, chile, chiles rellenos...  And there's no single recipe for guacamole either, although I have some  favorite ingredientns, particularly the avocado!


----------

